# /usr/ports was not created by portsnap



## murias (Nov 12, 2010)

I have just updated a system from 7.1 to 8.1.  Next step is to update the installed ports. this part did not go as hoped.

command I ran:
`portsnap fetch update` 

seemed to go well, went along applying patches and downloading a great deal. It had been a long time since updating the ports tree.

But then I get:

```
/usr/ports was not created by portsnap
You must run 'portsnap extract' before running 'portsnap update'.
```

I do know that the ports tree I am using was updated and created initially using portsnap... But according to the man page, last I read of it, stated that 'extract' would overwrite the existing ports tree.  Ultimately this is not what I want to have happen as there are build cfg files in the ports tree for the installed ports, and I do not want to lose those.  Keeping those would make my life  in upgrading the installed ports much easier.

Any insights would be highly appreciated at this point.
Thx.
Murias


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 13, 2010)

Config options are kept in /var/db/ports/, so it's not a problem.


----------

